# Video Game Sales



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

If you see a game sale, post it here.

There is a $5 sale on the North American PSN right now where you can get a bunch of great games cheap: http://blog.us.playstation.com/2014/05/02/ps-store-flash-sale-5-games-this-weekend/

Also, if you buy Mario Kart 8 you can download Wind Waker HD, Pikmin 3, New Super Mario Bros. U or Wii Fit U and they're free.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Can we post sales happening on Amazon too?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

This is a good idea for a thread. Very helpful ^_^ I'll try to remember to post sales I find here


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

If anybody has sales to post, keep in mind that sales aren't necessarily transferable to other countries. I don't pay much attention, but I'm pretty sure sales in Canada are different from their U.S. counterparts. Not everybody lives in the U.S. after all. I saw a lot of really good American Best Buy deals that never made it over here.


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

As a side note though

when Amazon US have a digital sale on for steam/origin whatever, us UK folk (and presumably others in europe) can just make a fake address and then checkout with paypal, I've acquired a few steam keys this way, I've got a made up address in Alaska (for no tax) and it works perfectly


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

Need a steam sale asap so I can buy more games I'll never play.


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

If you are really serious about this OP, you should make the original post have a couple different headings and update sales from different places as people post to this thread. that way if someone wanted to look up a sale, they would only have to check the first post for current news. 

it would be a lot of work, but it would probably get you a lot of e-peen/ e-notpeen. (depending on how you swing)


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Atlus games tend to go on sale frequently on the Nintendo eshop. I believe Etrian Odyssey IV and Shin Megami Tensei IV had sales recently. I don't know for sure, but SMT IV might be $29.99 right now. Very good price for that game considering it was $50 when it came out. 

PSN was having a sale on Japanese games for Golden Week, but it ended last night. I got Chrono Cross for $5, but everything else I either owned or didn't care enough about. Persona 4 Golden was on sale too.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Best Buy and Future Shop are going to be holding their annual E3 promotion where you can preorder any game and get $20 off. It might be Canada exclusive though, I can't speak for the US.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Those with Club Nintendo accounts who buy Nintendo games regularly should definitely be taking advantage of these free game giveaways. I've gotten many excellent classic games for free by doing this.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

UPlay is having an E3 sale

http://shop.ubi.com/store/ubina/en_US/cat/categoryID.67755500


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

G2A.com always has a weekend sale, I picked up watch dogs on there for £20 before it came out, so confirmed legit.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Eggshell said:


> http://www.heypoorplayer.com/2014/06/atlus-psn-3-99-sale/
> 
> Atlus is having a four dollar sale on PSN. If you like RPGs and haven't played Persona, get Persona 3.


Thanks for the tip. Always wanted to play Persona 3. heard alot of very good things.

edit: wish persona 4 was also part of the deal.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

PSN is having a flash sale right now for .99 cent games. There's some information online about it.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Just purchased Tomb Raider for 7.49 GOTY Edition, regular version is only $5.

Part of the Midweek Madness sell they got on Steam.


----------



## lmao (Feb 20, 2012)

Best buy sale starting this Sunday for a week.

I'll most likely be getting Kirby, Zelda, and a Wii u pro controller.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

I bought and downloaded Persona 3 the day of that sale and still haven't played it, I'm a bad person.


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

https://store.sonyentertainmentnetw...enix-sale/cid=STORE-MSF77008-9_SQUAREENIXSALE

Square Enix is having a sale on the North American PSN. Most of the games are 5 or 10 dollars.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Eggshell said:


> https://store.sonyentertainmentnetw...enix-sale/cid=STORE-MSF77008-9_SQUAREENIXSALE
> 
> Square Enix is having a sale on the North American PSN. Most of the games are 5 or 10 dollars.


Woot! I'm gonna get FF 7,8,9 and Tactics! Thanks!

...well, not 8, I hate 8 lol, I'll get FF IV complete collection for 10 bucks instead.


----------



## CleverCabbage (Jun 6, 2010)

The humble store is currently having an end-of-summer sale going on with a couple of nice discounts, so that might be worth a look. Also, they're giving away free copies of Warlock: master of the arcane. No idea if it's good or not but hey; free stuffs!

New deals every day: 
https://www.humblebundle.com/store


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

CleverCabbage said:


> The humble store is currently having an end-of-summer sale going on with a couple of nice discounts, so that might be worth a look. Also, they're giving away free copies of Warlock: master of the arcane. No idea if it's good or not but hey; free stuffs!
> 
> New deals every day:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store


thanks for the heads up : )

think im going to get the swapper


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Nintendo is going to have certain games on sale for the next four weeks based on fighters in Smash Bros. for 3DS/Wii U. This weeks fighters are all the Mario characters and Little Mac.

http://www.nintendo.com/eshop/offers#week01


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Eggshell said:


> As someone who buys a lot of Nintendo's first party retro games, this is a good sale for me. I just hope this month they release more games for this sale like F-Zero GP Legend, Fire Emblem 7 and Metroid: Zero Mission.


I'd love to pick up Yoshi's island, and another Mario 3D Land(I lost mine), but I'm broke haha.


----------



## Giephri (Oct 10, 2011)

Blizzard is having a 50% off sale on Diablo 3 and its expansion, Reaper of Souls. You can buy them separate for $20 each.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/16092068/save-50-on-diablo-iii-and-reaper-of-souls-9-30-2014

I, myself am considering on buying it, but I'm really low on cash right now.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Paradox Publisher Weekend on Steam:
http://store.steampowered.com/sale/paradoxweekend2014

Get some Crusader Kings II, heathens!


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Dragon Age: Origins (and Bejeweled 3, until Oct. 28 ) for free if you grab it before October 14.
Origin - On the House - DA:Origins and Bejeweled 3


----------



## MrBlack (Apr 29, 2012)

Some decent games on the indie humble bundle for £9.49 ($15?)
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p/hib12_storefront

Prison Architect
SteamWorld Dig
Hammerwatch
Gunpoint
Papers, Please
Gone Home
LUFTRAUSERS
The Bridge
Monaco: What's Yours Is Mine
Race the Sun

(They have a button to add them to steam)


----------

